# APR Presents - MK6 2.5L Carbonio Cold Air Intake System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*I need to apologize to everyone. There was a miscommunication along the way and I inaccurately stated the 2.5L intake will fit the MK6 Golf. I've confirmed it will not fit the MK6 Golf w/o modification.*

Sorry for any inconveniences this may have caused. If you purchased one, you are entitled to a full refund. Contact us at (334) 502-5181. 

Thank you!

-Arin


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

just curious if anyone installed this on their MKVI golf yet? I was just looking at where this would go in the engine and it seems like it would be a really tight fit.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I havent looked in a MKVI bay, but in the MKV it is still a pretty tight fit behind the headlight. That's really the only tight area on the MKV but like I said I havent looked into a MKVI bay


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*I need to apologize to everyone. There was a miscommunication along the way and I inaccurately stated the 2.5L intake will fit the MK6 Golf. I've confirmed it will not fit the MK6 Golf w/o modification.*

Sorry for any inconveniences this may have caused. If you purchased one, you are entitled to a full refund. Contact us at (334) 502-5181. 

Thank you!

-Arin


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

So does that mean you're working up a kit for the MKVI?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Eventually.


----------



## msb7 (Nov 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Eventually.


any news yet on the mk6 intake?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[correction]

Yes, they are being molded right now. Should have info in the next few weeks.


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

You guys posted a phucked up headline on 6/17/2010 and it has followed you around ever since.

Once you get the actual system done, please post:

Real Post for MKVI 2.5L Carbonio intake.

Talk about a mistake following you around.......

I've been opening this same stupid post for 3 months, no offense.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, they are being molded right now. Should have info in the next few weeks.



And '09-'11 software? Please don't say "eventually".


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just figured i resurrect this dead thread since I'm still wondering if they'll ever get this done??!!!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GB724 said:


> Just figured i resurrect this dead thread since I'm still wondering if they'll ever get this done??!!!?!


Looks like I may have photos at the earliest by the end of this week or the week.


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

bueller?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I have photos but I'm not ready to release them yet. Sorry. Later this week. Slammed with other projects.


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

It's later this week.... :biggrinsanta:


----------



## msb7 (Nov 11, 2010)

GB724 said:


> It's later this week.... :biggrinsanta:


sure is...:bs:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GB724 said:


> It's later this week.... :biggrinsanta:





msb7 said:


> sure is...:bs:


BS? Already made a new thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5130875-Teaser-MK6-APR-Carbonio-2.5L-Intake-System!


Just a quick teaser. We have a new Carbonio Intake system on the way for the MK6 2.5L guys! 

The 2.5L is a bit tricky to work with due to it's layout. There's not much space for a ram air design like the 2.0T, and the existing MK5 2.5L intake systems don't fit due to a change VW's made with the headlights.

Since our systems are made from Carbon Fiber we are able to mold the intake system into any shape we want and as such were able to extend the intake system directly off the throttle body, past the head light and into the fender well where it draws air from the front grilles. 

Remember, this is a *TEASER!* so information right now will be limited. I'll fill everyone in once we are ready. 

*FAQ's*
*When:* Around First Quarter 2011.
*Power Gains:* Not finished testing, more information near launch.
*Price:* Not set, more information near launch.

Thanks!


----------

